# New Forum - Budget Friendly Dishes



## Admin Team (Jul 28, 2008)

It was requested that we create a new forum for inexpensive cooking. We thought this was a great idea and so have made it happen. You can find the new forum here... http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/budget-friendly-dishes/

GB
Alix
Kitchenelf


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 28, 2008)

Cool, thank you!


----------



## GB (Jul 28, 2008)

Our pleasure.


----------



## Rom (Jul 29, 2008)

Great idea!


----------



## Michelemarie (Jul 29, 2008)

As always, thanks for the great job you do!


----------



## elaine l (Aug 1, 2008)

Great...thanks


----------

